# Taping corner bead?



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

I installed metal corner beads. I'm wondering if I should apply paper tape over where the flanges meet the drywall. The reason I ask is that I saw this Sheetrock corner bead at Home Depot and the paper is built into it.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

that is just another type. it gets mud in back and on top just like seams. Corner tape needs no paper tape Flex the corner closed a little and secure to the corner. It must stick out a little at the corner and then fill with durabond 90, not premixed mud. The mix it your self type is much harder and leaves a stronger corner.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Bob, 

Do you prefer the metal beads or the plastic mesh kind? Fasten with nails or screws? Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The mud-on beads are actually the best as far as resisting cracking and "popping" loose. Metal should be nailed on. I don't use plastic, but I would nail it also. Screws often don't pull up tight....


----------

